# Aerials Main & Emergency



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Comments on the Derbyshire thread regarding her aerials made me wonder what was actually fitted. 
Firstly I thought probably the usual hard-drawn stranded copper wire for both main and emergency until I found this picture of Liverpool Bridge (Derbyshire) after launching with a strange structure abaft the port bridge wing. 
Is it an aerial or what?


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

I may be wrong, but it looks to me like a Diekman Clapper (sp?) mast radiator either being raised or lowered. Sailed with several which had to be lowered for passing under bridges etc. Used to wind them up and down with a very large ratchet spanner.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Was it a 'Dietman Richter' mast radiator? Had one on a bulker (main antenna), heavy weather, external wires broke. Also emergcy(wire) antenna broke same time. Fixed the main wi bulldog grips, no crew would go near, due wx. The Dietman Richter was good on MF in high humidity(bad X's) conditions. (In my opinion anyway).


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you're spot on Mr Wilson.


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

I knew it was a Deitman something or other and I agree, it was very good in high humidty. Still see one or two around here in Nantong on older Chinese registered vessels that come into the yard for drydocking.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Dieckmann und Klapper MAS140*

There has been earlier correspondence on the site about this type of transmitting antenna. A radio museum in Germany used to offer to supply copies of the makers catalogue or of the drawings for the MAS140.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=36205


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr Wilson, my apologies, it seems(according to Mr Springer), you were more correct than I. Klapper or Richter? (I don't know). I've read the thread given by Mr Sp. and all say how poor this antenna on MF. I found it great(on MF) under some V poor wx conditions. I think you were correct re the photo.


----------



## SparksG1714 (Oct 23, 2009)

Michalakis/SVYE has this weirdo mast supplied by DEBEG for her building in Rheinstall Nordseewerk (spelling?) in Bremen 1968. Fired with a Crusader it was useless below 12MHz so fitted end fed "L" long wires instead.

Previous R/o couldn't get a decent sig on 8MHz and below out of it either. How it passed MF radiation tests I dunno.
But memory fades, only thing a safety radio surveyor had was a wavemeter then

When I joined the Crusader's PA circular insulator (the one with the studs on) was all burned up with R/o's attempts at trying to get a decent tune point. Turned out he was using "couple and dip"!

The "capacitive hat" on it's top certainly helped at 12/16/22 and on 16/22 it's low angle of radiation seemed to be effective. But not very good below.

Dunno if this picture shows clearly. It stood on a thru-deck insulator about 18" diameter and was guyed.

Apart from doing a tuning chart for survey, didn't hardly touch it. On my long wire to forward derrick, worked SVA and GKA from far east trading regularly with HF r/t into Athenai regularly too. 

Brute force of a Crusader helped! But not it's associated Pennant! Atalanta BFO was stable enough for SSB though(egg)

(pix in next I hope)


----------



## SparksG1714 (Oct 23, 2009)

Michalakis/SVYE


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

SparksG1714, from yr photo, definately not the same antenna that i've been calling (probably wrongly) the "Dietman Richter". See Mr Springer's input, re the same. I've seen these(from a distance), on Germans, but know nothing about them. Re 'Crusader', if it wasn't properly tuned you had problems. The 'one with the studs on' was the band switch. R/O s not familiar with the crusader, would change bands without switching off the HT. This resulted in the studs burning and loss of a band e.g. 8Mhz, but still have other bands. To replace the burned studs needed the removal of the front of the tx and it's knobs etc., then the band switch itself. Not a very desirable job to do.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Can't believe Bibby or relevant radio company would go to the extent of installing such an aerial and then ditching it. 
Maybe so because Tyne Bridge has no evidence of same.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I will check with an ex Bibby's man I know in the ROA. I know he spent a lot of time on the gas ships and they had Diekman Clapper antennas so it seems a possibility the bulkers had them as well.


----------



## SparksG1714 (Oct 23, 2009)

duncs said:


> SparksG1714, from yr photo, definately not the same antenna that i've been calling (probably wrongly) the "Dietman Richter". See Mr Springer's input, re the same. I've seen these(from a distance), on Germans, but know nothing about them. Re 'Crusader', if it wasn't properly tuned you had problems. The 'one with the studs on' was the band switch. R/O s not familiar with the crusader, would change bands without switching off the HT. This resulted in the studs burning and loss of a band e.g. 8Mhz, but still have other bands. To replace the burned studs needed the removal of the front of the tx and it's knobs etc., then the band switch itself. Not a very desirable job to do.


Getting a bit off topic but... When I joined her in Feb'69
she was in Bremen for her first year warranty drydock. So Mimco was there re-building that Crusader's PA unit -- they got sent out from Chelmsford. 

Yes, remember now about the HT having to be switched off. And also you jog me to recall that they left a box of studs together with a new insulator ring and a Ledex motor or two. I also got him to leave behind his yellow fault finding A4 folder. They reckoned it was stable enough for Telex, but at that time didn't have a receiver (Apollo wasn't out then), and the frequency-sharing of the Pennant had been changed rendering that almost useless apart from a few QRJ channels that remained from the originally proposed band-plan with fixed Tx-Rx kHz differences

I had a stateroom, was on her for a year. Then I met my first wife... (Frogger)
I've wibbled...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I sailed on a couple of ships with those aerials. They had an "active unit" (I think that's what it was called) full of coils which were prone to burning out. That's probably why they had the tuning difficulties. They worked OK when the unit was in order.

John T


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I have heard back from my Bibby's man. He confirms that it was a Diekman Clapper antenna on Liverpool Bridge. He sailed on the older Ocean Bridge which did not have that system but folded T aerials running from the mast to the aft samson posts. Two of the Bibby's gas ships has the same German antenna system.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

BP "River" boats had DKs with a Redifon Main Tx (1.2KW ?) running into them. No significant problems on any frequency.
The "Gas Enterprise" had one too (I think). It was burnt down when struck by lightning after I had left the ship. The Radio Super rang me at home and I suggested that they just string up some wires as it would be cheaper and possibly just as effective !! Then of course she was also fitted with a Sat Com. Never did find out if they bothered.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr Ron Stringer, I've just re-read my posts and noticed (oh sh1t!) i mis spelled your name. This was not intentional, please accept my apologies. Regards D


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Please don't worry, Duncs. I've been called far worse - and not by accident. B\)


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Gents
As an ex Bibby man, I can confirm that the big "Bridge" OBO's were fitted with DK's.
I sailed maiden voyage on "English Bridge" and found the performance of this aerial excellent. It had 6 wires from the top cage to a copper feed ring at the bottom. The mast was topped off with a tall whip that gave great height.
The six wires were held taught by bottle screws and these had to be checked regularly otherwise if loose, the cage at the top of the aerial could come apart.

Both the container ships "Dart Alatlantic" and "Dart America" were fitted with these masts and despite the horrendous north Atlantic weather, were reliable and robust (if properly maintained). Later "Crusador" TX's had an automatic HT cutout system that operated on bandchange, just in case the r/o forgot.

Regarding the "Derbyshire" thread, I can't believe "Bish" (r/o) lost all his aerials in the storm enforcing radio silence, I believe he just didn't have time to make it to his radio room when the tragedy occured.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

As mentioned in a previous thread, I sailed with a DK on a Safmarine fruit reefer. The only problem I noticed was that it wasn't brilliant on 500 when the top whip bent over in a gale, especially if wet. 

You also had to make sure no-one was painting the rails around the compound from the inside !!!

David
+


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

M29 said:


> ...As an ex Bibby man, I can confirm that the big "Bridge" OBO's were fitted with DK's...


Alan I presume the Bridge class you refer to fitted with the DK vertical antenna was the one(s) ie Derbyshire owned by Bibby. 
SN gallery shows Tyne Bridge built for Huntings without any trace of the DK.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes sorry, I should have qualified my statement. Bibby's equipped a number of ships with the DK and these were typicaaly combined with Redifon equiped radio rooms.

Best wishes
Alan


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Think the confusion arises with the name Alan. 
Three "Bridge" class OBO's rolled of the stocks at Haverton Hill and all with different owners at least by name. Shades of foc?
Looking at the original image of Liverpool Bridge (Derbyshire) with the DK antenna I take it the radio room was directly below and was the R/O's cabin adjacent?


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

There was a similar mast aerial made by Bantex ? called the AS9ST - it was fitted on a number of IMRC equipped ships, the Bank Line 'Fish' class, the Nigerians built in Hyundai and many others.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The only comment I would offer is that the right hand photograph of the Tyne Bridge is taken approaching the Transporter Bridge from the Shipyard for the first and last time where there will be a height restriction, the other shortly after.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

andysk said:


> There was a similar mast aerial made by Bantex ? called the AS9ST -


The AS9 series of antennas was made by Comrod A/S of Norway. They were as good as any self-supporting transmitting antenna on the market at the time.

Bantex antennas were made in England as an offshoot of Ernie Gutman's glass-fibre fishing rod business and were simply thicker fishing rods with a bit of copper wire as the core. Generally they were OK as receiving antennas but had no more performance than a vertical 24ft length of 14/.076" wire.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

AS9 is the type I was thinking about.

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I mentioned in the other thread - there was an Aussie tanker (_The Greek Tragedy_ for those Aussies on the list), that had a lovely looong main antenna - a wire running from the main mast to a mast midships - it would have been at least 50m long.

She was at least 10 dB up on everyone else on 5 ton....

Edit - here she is:

http://www.flotilla-australia.com/images/william-dampier.jpg


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Niarchos tanker World Peace/ELAF had only one aerial running from the bridge signal mast to the aft funnel and my guess well over 50m.
I fitted a passable emergency aerial but how it ever got through previous radio surveys remains a mystery.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Aaahhh, class societies....the best radio survey money could buy...


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

R651400 said:


> Think the confusion arises with the name Alan.
> Three "Bridge" class OBO's rolled of the stocks at Haverton Hill and all with different owners at least by name. Shades of foc?
> Looking at the original image of Liverpool Bridge (Derbyshire) with the DK antenna I take it the radio room was directly below and was the R/O's cabin adjacent?


Hi
If Derbyshire was similar to English Bridge, then I recall the radio room was one deck down from the bridge and the r/o's cabin one deck further down again.

Alan


----------



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

*Diekman Klapper Aerials*

As an ex Bibby R/O sailed with these antenna on the Dart America, Staffordshire and the good ship Lincolnshire. The Lincolnshire had a Redifon fit with the G341B 1.2KW TX, and this had no problem with this type of antenna, on HF or MF operation, and found them to be excellent.

However, Marconi transmitters, especially the one on the Staffordshire was quite troublesome trying to tune up on MF into the whip atop of the TX mast, more often than not the tuning coil would burn out over a period of time, unless you reduced the power output. A part from that had no trouble with these aerials, although winding them up and down took some time!! (Ouch)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Aaahhh, class societies....the best radio survey money could buy...


I don't think so. I experienced only one radio survey in my time at sea and that was in London.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I was being sarcastic, mate....

Class Surveys were uniformly hopeless.


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

And still are!


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> The AS9 series of antennas was made by Comrod A/S of Norway. They were as good as any self-supporting transmitting antenna on the market at the time.
> 
> Bantex antennas were made in England as an offshoot of Ernie Gutman's glass-fibre fishing rod business and were simply thicker fishing rods with a bit of copper wire as the core. Generally they were OK as receiving antennas but had no more performance than a vertical 24ft length of 14/.076" wire.


Thanks for the AS9 memory jolt Ron. At IMRC we only used the Bantax whips for VHF I think, I do remember Ernie coming to see us at Mitcham on several occasions when I worked there in the early 1980's.

Cheers

Andy (the other one)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Troppo said:


> I was being sarcastic, mate....Class Surveys were uniformly hopeless.


Thought you were taking a swipe at Greek integrity.. mate!
Don't think any of my ex-colleagues from Post Master General Ship Inspectorate would take too kindly to your remarks!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Nah...I have had a pommy Government survey - they were professional, as you would expect.




The problem with classification society surveys is that they are eternally compromised - because the surveyor often is the repairer as well....


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> Bantex antennas were made in England as an offshoot of Ernie Gutman's glass-fibre fishing rod business and were simply thicker fishing rods with a bit of copper wire as the core. Generally they were OK as receiving antennas but had no more performance than a vertical 24ft length of 14/.076" wire.


Owned a Bantex vertical and the internal core was a silverised metal foil spiral probably aluminium continuous from base to tip rated at 1 kw. 
A certain govt department used them as transmit and receive monopoles in their embassies abroad.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear you guys don't appreciate my work, he he

Richard (radio surveyor on behalf of class - did an ABS one yesterday)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Looking at a picture of the Dieckman Klapper aerial the more I'm curious to it's actual ability to cover efficiently the MF/HF marine spectrum. 
It looks like a centre fibre-glass pole is supporting four or more vertical copper wire strands with some sort of cage on top and then a whip. 
Do I read it that the centre support was in fact not part of the radiating portion of the DK?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Owned a Bantex vertical and the internal core was a silverised metal foil spiral probably aluminium continuous from base to tip rated at 1 kw.


Yes, latterly the construction was changed so that the centre wire was replaced by a plastic rod around which aluminium foil was wrapped in a spiral, coated overall in glassfibre and resin. This was after there had been many burn-outs when fishermen (not to be confused with anglers, the original targets for Bantex products) started to use them with small SSB sets. He was disappointed after the redesign when we still refused to use them as transmitting antennas, although we used several of his designs as receiving antennas. 

Overall, because the 7m whip was virtually useless as a main or emergency transmitting antenna, we stopped using Bantex products, since we found those of Communications Antennas of Westbury to be equally good and more competitively priced.

When the customer demanded a self-supporting mast antennas for MF/HF use, we supplied the Norwegian antennas from Comrod A/S (AS9 etc.). Their receiving antennas were also excellent and we used them but many customers found them too pricey, the improved quality was not perceived as justifying the increased price.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Don't think said Govt dept had any issues with Bantex verticals and frankly I was well pleased with my acquisition which was well constructed and performed superbly at ground level with appropriate aerial matching unit and a very minimal ground plane. 
Not too sure but I think Bantex may have moved into the amateur market with a similar antenna called the Chelford (sic).


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

*Diekmann Klapper*



Hugh Wilson said:


> I may be wrong, but it looks to me like a Diekman Clapper (sp?) mast radiator either being raised or lowered. Sailed with several which had to be lowered for passing under bridges etc. Used to wind them up and down with a very large ratchet spanner.


Hi Hugh, 
sailed on "Mobil Navigator" with that funny thing, the ratched spanner work was done by filip. deckscrew (three of them were needed)...Had never problems whith that kind of antenna.

Cheers


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

In the absence of Filipinos, I did it all by myself. Not that hard but bloody boring, especially with the realisation that you had to put it back up at some stage!

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

t.p Since you've had experience of the D&K can you take a look at #41 and tell me if it is an accurate picture of said aerial?


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I sailed with this D&K for 2 years. As I said in #20, I found it was not brilliant on 500 during wet stormy weather when the top whip bent over. I don't know if it had a solid copper centre up the main pole, but it seems likely. The top diamond had 5 or 6 points (was a long time ago !) with each point connected to a ring around the base. The feed was to this ring. Never had any other problems with it, especially maintenance. 

David
+


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Comrod still make marine HF and VHF antennas. I have used them quite a bit. They are very good.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> t.p Since you've had experience of the D&K can you take a look at #41 and tell me if it is an accurate picture of said aerial?


David has just posted a photo of one of these aerials on a ship - see above. I found another photo he posted showing one being lowered or raised at:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=36205, Post 5

My own experience of these type of aerials was not with the D&K, but the Norwegian AS9. The AS9's didn't have the wire assembly, there were about 6 whip aerials sticking out of the top section.

There is a photo of another ship in this thread showing a mast type aerial with a "wagon wheel" looking thingo on top. Don't know who made them but they were very popular on German ships in the 60's and 70s.

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

david.hopcroft said:


> .... I don't know if it had a solid copper centre up the main pole, but it seems likely....


Thanks for posting photo. 
This was the point I was trying to establish and had doubts about. 
Assuming the six copper strands from cage to base ring were its only radiators and if it didn't have a metallic radiating innard which I doubt would be solid copper then it was one heath-robinson style aerial which must have had a very high stress factor in hurricane or typhoon force winds.


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

John T,
thats a better picture from your post. I recognise it now, I had one on Moss Hutcheson "Makaria" GPOV. The lower insulators at the ring were smooth and next to useless on MF in moist conditions as per other reports. Don't know why the lower insulators weren't the "ribbed" type, might have worked better.
Bill


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Talking of insulators, there was a big stink here in Australia over the use of fibreglass insulators.

A late, great R/O by the name of John Wiseman lead a campaign for them to be banned, they would absorb moisture, and go short.

After all sorts of bureaucratic obfuscation, the powers that be did some tests, and proved that there was a serious problem. The insulators were banned.

I have the insulator they used for the tests, and also the file with all the correspondence.

You were spot on, John.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Bill Greig said:


> John T,
> thats a better picture from your post. I recognise it now, I had one on Moss Hutcheson "Makaria" GPOV. The lower insulators at the ring were smooth and next to useless on MF in moist conditions as per other reports. Don't know why the lower insulators weren't the "ribbed" type, might have worked better.
> Bill


Glad it helped Bill, but credit goes to David Hopcroft who posted the photos.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Talking of insulators, there was a big stink here in Australia over the use of fibreglass insulators.
> 
> A late, great R/O by the name of John Wiseman lead a campaign for them to be banned, they would absorb moisture, and go short.
> 
> ...


Wiseman wanted everything banned - especially the National Civic Council (good idea that, but a long story).

I just worked with what they gave me. It wasn't all about integrated circuits, sometimes you had to get out there and clean the bloody insulators.

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

True, but some of the antenna and feeder designs really were rubbish, especially on bulkies...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*GRP Insulators*

At MIMCo we were early adopters of GRP insulators, but for all the wrong reasons. 

The ribbed, glazed, ceramic insulator was great at doing the job for which it was intended - resisting the tracking of high voltage RF energy across the surface. They were easy to clean and as long as too thick a layer of salt was not allowed to collect on the surface, they never broke down. The only problem with them, apart from their relatively high cost, was the fact that they were easily damaged by physical impact. Thereby hangs the tale.

The contract terms of our very large rental-maintenance business made us responsible for the supply of all spare parts, other than consumables such as echosounder recording paper. Antenna insulators were not regarded as consumables and the high breakage rates experienced with ceramic suspension insulators meant that replacement costs were a heavy drain on contract profitability. Since they cost the shipowner nothing to replace, it was common practice for the transmitting antenna halyards to be let run free when lowering the antenna for cargo work. The whole thing came crashing to the deck with catastrophic effect on the insulators. No problem - the Radio Rules made it compulsory for the ship to carry spares - just replace them before sailing and indent for free replacements from MIMCo. Because the sales and commercial departments were unwilling to address the matter, it was passed to the technical department to come up with a solution - i.e. finding an unbreakable substitute for ceramic insulators.

The CEGB and others in shore industry were starting to use GRP without serious problems and my boss at the time decided to give them a try. They certainly did not break, however hard they were dropped and, when new, they did not break down in use. In the lab we were able to establish that they would withstand applications of RF on MF frequencies at voltages in excess of 30kV. However after some weeks at sea, they would fail, following a flashover from one end of the insulator to the other. The fact that the surface was only resin (a carbon compound) meant that as soon as there was a single flashover, a semi-conductive track was burned into the insulator. As time went by this track steadily increased in size and depth, its resistance fell and the insulator was useless. 

In an attempt to prevent this tracking, we added anti-corona rings by spinning wide copper caps onto each end of the insulator, the edges of the caps standing well proud of the ribbing; the theory was that the flashover arc would travel through the air between the caps, without contacting the insulator itself. Again, during laboratory tests this worked well and we were able to repeatedly cause flashover (at MF voltages in excess of 50kV) without damage. But as before, after some weeks at sea, they would fail because of tracking across the surface. The anti corona caps were not a cure because they were addressing the wrong problem. 

The insulators were failing because the surface of GRP could not be made as smooth as the glazing on the ceramic insulator and the relatively rough surface allowed salt crystals to adhere and eventually create a film of salt across the length of the insulator, ribs and all. This became a high-resistance conductive path between the ends of the insulator despite the presence of the caps. The vitreous glaze of the ceramic insulator was not susceptible to damage by the heat of an arc, whereas the first time that RF travelled through the salt collected on the GRP, the heat it produced burned a track into the resin coating. So we went back to using ceramic suspension insulators for transmitting antennas (we had never used GRP for fixed insulators such as the bushing/lead-in insulators taking transmitter antennas through the deck etc.) and suffered the costs. End of story for a long time.

When I assumed control of the R/M part of the business, the computer had become a tool that was available for other than high-level financial matters. I instituted systems to collect costs and provide reports on the profitability of all aspects of R/M and so was able to demonstrate the losses we were suffering from two areas - the supply of replacement insulators and replacement emergency batteries. In both instances although we picked up the cost of replacing damaged or condemned items, we had no means of preventing their abuse or neglect. So if the deck crew smashed the insulators in every port there was no cost to the shipowner. Similarly if the R/O or the skipper (on fishing vessels) failed to maintain the emergency batteries or to control their charging, so that they eventually sulphated or dried out and either failed in service or were condemned at the annual radio survey.

The R/M contract was changed to classify insulators and lead-acid batteries as consumable items. Once the cost of replacements was charged to the ship, we had a greatly-reduced demand and profitability was restored.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This view of the D&K is in the gallery. Thanks Andy.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...langkloof-2c-lourenco-marques-2c-1977/cat/510

It shows the wooden compound around the mast which was sat directly above the Radio Room. 

We also had a large whip pantenna system for cabin outlets. It was directly in front of the D&K, so no surprise that when it failed, the base of the whip was found to have burned out. A new whip was re-sited on the opposite side of the wheelhouse top, and the old one quickly became someones (not mine !) fishing pole !! 

David
+


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

That's fascinating, Ron, thanks.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking at THE chimney this morning on the New's I noticed that one of the roof's had an interesting set of communication aerial's set up attached to it.


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

*Pic of Mobil Navigator*



EimbTrader said:


> Hi Hugh,
> sailed on "Mobil Navigator" with that funny thing, the ratched spanner work was done by filip. deckscrew (three of them were needed)...Had never problems whith that kind of antenna.
> 
> Cheers


Have some problems with uploading images, therefore
http://www.aukevisser.nl/mobil/id185.htm
on second pic fm above the arial in a clear sight

Cheers


----------

